# Probador CDI Motos



## falexis19 (Abr 24, 2008)

necesito algun esquema para fabricar un probador de C.D.I de motos, alguien me podria ayudar.

saludos
y gracias a todos los del foro.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 29, 2008)

Como es tu CDI ? Nunca vi uno pero algo se puede inventar.

Sera como esto


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 29, 2008)

el sircuito simplificado para ese tipo de CDI es halgo asi

Seria algo simple se alimenta los cables del alternador, se inyectan pulsos a los cables del sensor y tendria que salir chispas por la bobina de alta tensión.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 29, 2008)

tambien podria ser un CDI programabre, en cuyo caso utilizarias los dos sensores y ahi se complica un poco mas la cosa pero tampoco es cosa de loco ( para ver si anda, no para hacer un analicis de funcionamiento.)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 29, 2008)

El tema para el que no sabe como yo , es que el capasitor cargue y despues llegue la descarga atraves del scr, esto tendra una frecuencia y una anticipacion que dependera, se correra de punto. deacuerdo a las RPM. Creo.jajajaja


----------



## nsblenin (May 16, 2008)

wenas. tengo problemas con el encendido en mi scooter peugeot speedfight 2 lc. no es de la pipeta. le canvie la bobina de alto voltage (ht coil) y no va. parece k llega tension entre las dos entradas que van del cdi a la bobina pero puede k no tenga suficiente tension para k salte la chispa. alguna ayuda? gracias


----------



## nsblenin (May 17, 2008)

encontre esto del circuito cdi.

Los componentes son:

1 x TIC 106 D (*)

4 x DIODOS  1N4007

1 x CAPACITOR 0.82 uf   400V

1 x CAPACITOR 0.01K   630 V

1 x CAPACITOR ELECTROLÍTICO  10uf 50 V

1 x RESISTENCIA            ( MARRON, NEGRO,ROJO, ORO)

2 x RESISTENCIAS         ( ROJO,ROJO,ROJO,ORO)

(*) el frente del chip TIC 106 d va para donde apunta la flecha

SE PUEDEN USAR REEMPLAZOS PARA EL CHIP IGUALMENTE LOS CAPACITORES PUEDEN SER DE OTROS VOLTAJES.

Otra cosa importante a la hora de cambiar un CDI es ver el codigo de colores de los cables, en la mayoría de las motos japonesas el codigo es:
Color del Cable
Componente

Azul - Amarillo Sensor
Negro - Amarillo Bobina de Alta
Negro - Rojo Alimentación (+)
Negro Masa (-)
Negro - Blanco Pare


----------



## falexis19 (May 28, 2008)

pero a todo esto, como pruebo si un cdi esta bueno o malo, aparte de hechar a andar la moto y no pase nada


----------



## Silcar (Oct 17, 2008)

hola, una forma rápida para probar CDI con sensor.....
conseguite 2 transformadores
1) 220/110
2) 220/6
3) bobina de alta
4) un chispómetro o un "tornillo" cerca de masa


con el 1) alimentas la entrada de CDI (si es honda   cable negro con rojo)
con el 2) alimentas el sensor (OJO en contrafase con el 1)) (cable blanco con líneas rojas)

la salida del CDI (cable naranja) lo mandas a la bobina....  y listo

coloca una R en serie porque sino cuando el tiristor se pone en corto te "vuela" el diodo

saludos


----------



## neracaraudio (Abr 12, 2010)

este circuito de cdi para que moto es?, me sirve para una 110?. gracias


----------



## tomoni (Ene 25, 2011)

NSBLENIN, de donde sacate ese circuito, a simple vista se ve que no va a funcionar, es mas, a la primer vuelta de motor se pone en corto el scr con el diodo que manda positivo al anodo y tenes negativo en el cátodo, son varios amperes, aparte de otras cositas mal, o sea chau tu circuito sin funcionar nunca.


----------



## pablete01 (Feb 17, 2011)

Amigos del foro:
Estoy fabricando un probador de encendidos electronicos para motos (cdi).
El mismo funciona asi: (para lo que no lo saben)
  - Del motor se genera aprox 150-200 v corriente alterna. Esta corriente se acumula en un capacitor que cuando recibe la senal de un sensor, la misma se dispara hacia una bobina la cual produce la chispa en la bujia.
  Para el probador de cdi, logre hacer la parte de la señal del sensor, la cual es comandada por un potenciometro para cambiar la frecuencia de los pulsos y asi simular las RPM del motor.
 ahora, para hacer la parte de alto voltaje, quiero usar un transformador de 220 a 110.
Mi duda y miedo es el siguiente:
¿como tengo que hacer para alimentar el cdi con 110 volts del transformador sin que me de descargas electricas? ¿debo poner el neutro con la masa del cdi? el circuito simulador de pulsos trabaja a 5 volts, ¿tambien el neutro de los 110 volts va a la masa de ese circuito?.
La verdad que tengo muchas dudas al respecto.
Les envio un esquema para mostrar como quiero conectar.
Saludos y gracias de antemano
Pablo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2011)

El tema es que el transformador de 220 - 110 es un *AUTOTRANSFORMADOR* , o sea que no tiene dos devanados aislados , sino que el mismo bobinado de 220 tiene una salida al medio.

Entonces siempre queda electrificado

Solución , conseguir un transformador de 220 - 110 aislado
O un transformador de aislación 220 - 220 para poner antes.

O con dos transformadores iguales de 12 V , le unís los 12 con los 12 y tenés tu transformador de aislación 220 - 220 

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 17, 2011)

> O con dos transformadores iguales de 12 V , le unís los 12 con los 12 y tenés tu transformador de aislación 220 - 220


Tal cual, o también, uno de 220/6 y luego otro de 12/220 (es uno de 220/12 pero conectado al revés), vas a tener los 110.


----------



## pablete01 (Feb 17, 2011)

Gracias amigos, entendí perfectamente pero....
¿esta bien si conecto el transformador como en el dibujo adjunto? si quisiera usar directamente 220 volts de la red, tengo que poner el neutro a masa y el vivo a la entrada de alto voltaje del cdi?
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2011)

Dependerá del lado que quieras recibir la patada 

Trabajá con transformador aislado mejor


----------



## martin enrique (Feb 18, 2011)

hola pablete, yo esstoy queriendo hacer exactamente lo mismo que vos, podes publicar el circuito que usaste para el generador de pulsos? seria de gran ayuda para mi.
y contá como te fue con la alimentacion de corriente alterna, funciono lo que te recomendaron los muchachos? y yo tambien tengo la duda de donde conectar el neutro,¿es lo mismo al chasis que a la masa del cdi ?
saludos


----------



## pablete01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola Martin.
El circuito generador de pulsos lo hice con un 555.
Si bien la onda no es senoidal, (sino cuadrada), parece que funciona igual. Lo saque del mismo datasheet del 555
El tema del alto voltaje, la verdad que no pude despejar mi duda con las respuestas que tuve.
Lo que estoy haciendo ahora es conectar 2 trafos en oposicion para obtener los 110v. Una vez que lo tenga, conecto todo y si explota, explota.
Saludos



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tal cual, o también, uno de 220/6 y luego otro de 12/220 (es uno de 220/12 pero conectado al revés), vas a tener los 110.



Hola Black Tiger, 
Ya conecte los 2 trafos, 220/6 con 6/220 y obtengo los 110 volts.
Muy bien no me llevo con la corriente alterna.  ¿Puedo poner cualquer cable con los 110v a masa?
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 18, 2011)

> Ya conecte los 2 trafos, 220/6 con 6/220 y obtengo los 110 volts.


Mmmmmmm algo está mal, deberías obtener 220.
Ujummmmmm pero como no sé donde vivís, no lo puedo decir, si tu tensión de línea es 110 está bien.
Y si, contestando a tu pregunta, luego de los 2 transformadores o si fuera uno de aislación cualquiera en cualquiera, salvo que toques ambas salidas simultáneamente, no tenés riesgos de pataditas (o grandes patadas) 
Con 2 transformadores tenés la ventaja de doble aislación, pero igual es siempre conveniente poner el cable de tierra. Porlas.


----------



## pablete01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Black, redacte mal.
Primero, soy de Santa Fe, aqui la corriente por el momento es igual que en Bs As, 
Segundo, quise poner " 220/6 con 12/220"
Bueno, me voy a la mesa de trabajo a ver que pasa. En un rato te cuento.
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh, sorry, no sabía que aca es el apócope de Santa Fe


----------



## pablete01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Uh, sorry, no sabía que aca es el apócope de Santa Fe



ja, ya voy a actualizar mis datos.

Si estan leyendo estas lineas, es porque no me quede electrocutado.
La prueba salio OK, el sistema funciona bien pero encontre una limitacion que ya sabia que la podia tener:
Para el funcionamiento normal del cdi, el capacitor que trae necesita ser alimentado para no quedarse sin carga a altas revoluciones.
En un motor, como la carga se produce por el giro del volante, a mas rpm, mas carga.
Pero en el probador de cdi, yo estoy alimentando el capacitor con corriente de red, 50Hz = 3000 rpm. Hasta las 3000 rpm el probador funciona bien, la chispa en la bujia es pareja, pero a partir de las 3000 empieza a fallar. Asi que tengo que buscar la forma de aumentar la frecuencia de los transformadores (aprox 330 hz) No se si se podrá-
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 18, 2011)

Me lo imaginaba. No lo dije para no pasar por burrito 
Tenés forma de medir el consumo a 3000 rpm del CDI?
Es que para cambiar la frecuencia se necesita hacer un oscilador.
Aunque también se podría optar por conectar un motor a un alternador y luego un transformador.
El motor de DC, y le variás la velocidad de giro, y con eso cambia la frecuencia.
Se puede hacer un conversor DC/AC también, pero para hacerlo sinusoidal o parecido no es fácil.

PD: si creés que se puede bancar una onda cuadrada, subí el circuito de disparo y se puede "enganchar" la frecuencia de disparo con un convertidor.


----------



## pablete01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tenés forma de medir el consumo a 3000 rpm del CDI?.



No tengo forma de medir el consumo, pero se que necesita como minimo 100 volts para que pueda hacer una chispa. El capacitor es de 0.68 uf. Por lo que conozco, puede haber fallas en la chispa si el capacitor es demasiado grande, ya que no alcanza a cargarse y eso es lo que me esta pasando a mi. Imaginate que quiero probar los encendidos a 20.000 rpm
Entonces el probador seria para ir probando justamente distintos valores de capacidad para ver cuantas rpm soportan sin que empiecen a fallar.
Elegi 110 volts porque es lo que genera aprox la moto. El capacitor alcanza a cargarse antes de producir la chispa aprox con 250-300 volts.
Lo ideal seria aumentar la frecuencia del transformador acorde a las rpm del motor, porque si el trafo trabaja a 200 hz, y las rpm estan al minimo, podria sobrecargar el capacitor.
Espero no haberme enredado con la explicacion
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 19, 2011)

Y no te animás al conjunto motor>alternador>transformador?


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 19, 2011)

ATENCION !.

Es muy poco probable que la tensión de alimentación sea constante en los "cdi" y hay riesgo de electrocución o daños al componente. 

Seguro que funciona solo durante la descarga del condensador con CC y no con CA. 

Es extremadamente peligroso lo que estás haciendo.

En tu esquema sustituiría la fuente de 110 Vac por un condensador cargado con 110 Vdc. Se puede cargar rectificando la tensión del transformador 110 Vac con un diodo (1N4007) y tocando una vez los extremos del condensador con la polaridad correcta.

Mas en verdad yo en tu lugar utilizaría un probador de flybacks :

http://www.hrshop.es/index.php?command=viewProduct&id=8620

http://www.creatronica.com.ar/veriflyback_articulo1.htm

Saludos


----------



## martin enrique (Feb 19, 2011)

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/variable-frequency-ac-power-supply-273732580.html

http://www.reo.de/es/product_list/239

pablete, en estos links te muestro unas fuentes que son regulables en tension y fercuencia.
si no me equivoco es la herramienta perfecta para emular el comportamiento del alternador de la moto.
lo que no se, es si se podra conseguir y a que precio, al menos no vi ninguno en "paginas de venta on-line" . voy a consultar en casas de electronica a ver si tienen algo asi.
Saludos


----------



## pablete01 (Feb 19, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y no te animás al conjunto motor>alternador>transformador?



Si, podria hacerlo, pero eso ya requiere un motor, correas, soporte, etc y lo que quiero es poder probarlo en la mesa.
Para eso tengo una moto que tambien la uso para pruebas.



Vitruvio dijo:


> ATENCION !.
> 
> Es muy poco probable que la tensión de alimentación sea constante en los "cdi" y hay riesgo de electrocución o daños al componente.
> 
> ...



Hola, 
Mira, hasta ahora no se me quemó nada y el conjunto funciona bien. Tengo que tener cuidado con los trafos porque levantan un poco de temperatura despues de un tiempo.
Los cdi que yo pruebo trabajan con corriente alterna generada por el volante magnetico de la moto. Inclusive use 2 trafos de 6 volts para obtener 220 vac.
El cuidado que tengo es que el cdi empiece a disparar antes de conectar la fuente alta tension, sino si que puede reventar el capacitor interno.
Saludos



martin enrique dijo:


> http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/variable-frequency-ac-power-supply-273732580.html
> 
> http://www.reo.de/es/product_list/239
> 
> ...



Hola Martin, 
La primera seria ideal, trabaja dentro del rango que necesito.
Voy a averiguar en Santa Fe si hay algo de eso.,
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yo te planteaba algo manejable, también para usarlo en el banco, pero bueno, lo que más simple podes hacer es esto:





Variando VR1 variás la frecuencia.

PD: en lugar del transformador indicado, pone uno de 12+12 así no hay tanta tensión a la salida.


----------



## pablete01 (Feb 19, 2011)

Gracias Black Tiger, me voy a poner a estudiar el circuito.
Y Gracias a todos por las sugerencias.


----------



## pablete01 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola.
Estuve estudiando el circuito inversor, es simple de realizar.
Sabes Black Tiger entre que frecuencias puedo hacerlo trabajar? porque lo quise simular en proteus y resulta que el 4047 no tiene para simulacion.
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pablete: lo podes hacer oscilar prácticamente en cualquier frecuencia.
Así como está debe andar cerca de los 50 o 60 Hz, pero achicando el valor R2 y aumentando el valor de VR1 podes llevarlo al rango que quieras.


----------



## LATCIUS (Jul 28, 2011)

hola no se casi nada de electronica simplemente lo suficiente para diferenciar una bobina de un iman XD pero ta, toy desarmando un cdi de competicion ( cosa q no es facil por la resina q trae dentro -.-) pero viendo lo q llevo desarmado y el diagrama de nesblin son bastante parecidos. salvo q en el mio tengo un condensador mas q todavia no identifique de q valor es...


----------



## Silcar (Ago 2, 2011)

hola, te paso el link para que puedas visualizar el esquema más básico de un CDI

http://www.silcar11-11.com.ar/Sistema de encendido 3.pdf

saludos atte


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Silcar dijo:


> hola, te paso el link para que puedas visualizar el esquema más básico de un CDI
> 
> http://www.silcar11-11.com.ar/Sistema de encendido 3.pdf
> 
> saludos atte



Muy bueno ese documento, el circuito es muy similar al que saque de un cdi que pude desarmar.


----------



## Lemiguto (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola buenas noches 

Saludos



Tengo una suzuki GN 125 y tiene un problema electrico, realizando una prueba en quitar el cable que llega a la bujia y alejandola un poco la enciendo y la corriente en esta parte que salta del cable a la bujia es bueno y al acelerar un poco la corriente se va haciendo cada vez màs delgada fina casi no se nota en este momento comienza a fallar se nota que se chupa en la acelerada; se ha revisado la part de alimentacion de combustible y todo ok es mas el carburador es nuevo.

Las bujias en menos de una semana ya estan dañadas a veces no duran ni una semana, la moto anda bien cuando le da la regalada gana..

Que podria ser esto por favor si son tan amables me ayudan en esta gestiòn. Gracias!!


----------



## matijuarez (Dic 16, 2011)

Black tiger te podes pasar por este tema : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/inversor-12-220-dudas-67745/
tengo una serie de dudas que supongo me vas a poder solucionar..te digo que vallas ahi porque ya esta abierto ese tema y estan bien planteadas mis dudas,para no repetirlas..saludos


----------



## joni24 (Jun 16, 2012)

hola tengo un problema tengo un cdi unit model honda qty 1pc con dos terminales separados uno tiene dos patas macho y el otro terminal tiene 4... lo que queria saber es como van ubicados los cables teniendo un terminal embra de 6 cables en fin alguien sabe de un esquema como van conectado esos cables es para una adaptacion


----------



## kakospeed (Ago 15, 2013)

pablete01 dijo:


> Gracias Black Tiger, me voy a poner a estudiar el circuito.
> Y Gracias a todos por las sugerencias.


 
Hola pablete..!! soy de chacabuco,pcia de bs as y estoy tres veces desesperado tratando de hacer un probador de cdi..soy mecanico de motos, de electronica entiendo un 10% de nada,osea, nada..en que quedo tu probador¿? se puede comprar el pietcard que ya esta echo y probado, pero sale $4500..!!! SI *QU*eres, contestame a 

*Como No Respeto Las Normas Me Edtaron El Mensaje @ Politicas.com*

GRacias y Saludos..!!


----------



## jonnatan12Ohm (Nov 27, 2013)

Lemiguto dijo:


> Hola buenas noches
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Para quienes tienen ese mismo problema: La gn y la gs 125 de suzuki poseen encendido DC osea que alimentan el CDI o mas bien TCI delvoltaje acumulado en la bateria, si la bateria ya cumplio su vida util de 12 meses aprox y no puede mantener los 13.7 voltios, no alcanza  a suplir el consumo del tci en altas rpm y se cae la chispa y la moto empieza a sentirse ahogada o a presentar explosiones, se debe chaquear la bateria desconectandola, midiendo el voltaje en ese instante y cada hora o al día siguente y si se baja de los 13V esta fallando o simplemente prueban con otra que este trabajando normalmente, si persiste hay que buscar consumos parásitos (suiche de frenos, direccionales, testigos) fallas en el RR o el embobinado. saludox


----------

